# Server soll Daten zurückgeben, die der Client als Variablen nutzt



## Zeppi (27. Sep 2021)

Moin, ich versuche gerade einen Server zu bauen, dabei soll der User Inputs eingeben und damit soll sich eine Zahl verändern. Der User soll das Form per POST an den Server senden. Der Server soll als response die eingegebene Variable so zurück geben, dass der Wert an der Stelle `const a = 5 *` eingetragen wird.

[CODE lang="javascript" title="index.html"]<!DOCTYPE html>
  <html>
  <head>
    <title>Test</title>
    <script>
    window.addEventListener("load", function () {
    function multiply (){
        const a = 5 * //hier soll der Input rein
    }
}
   </script>
  </head>
  <body>
    <form action="/" method="POST">
        <label for="eingabe">Suchbegriff:</label>
        <input type="number" name="eingabe" id="eingabe"/>
        <input type="submit" value="Absenden" id="senden"/>
    </form>
  </body>
  </html>[/CODE]
[CODE lang="javascript" title="server.js"]const express = require('express');
const path = require('path');
const PORT = 3000;
const HOST = 'localhost';
const app = express();

var uebergabe;

app.use(express.static(path.join(__dirname, 'static')));
app.use(express.urlencoded({
    extended: true
}));
app.get('/', (request, response) => {
    const pathToFile = path.join(__dirname, 'static', 'html', 'index.html');
    response.sendFile(pathToFile);
});
app.post('/', (request, response) => {
    const wert = request.body;
    if (wert.senden) {
       uebergabe = wert.eingabe; //Wert aus dem Inputfeld wird der Variable übergeben, diese Variable soll zurückgesendet werden und im index.html an die richtige Stelle gesetzt werden
    }
})
const server = app.listen(PORT, () => {
    console.log("Server läuft")
})
[/CODE]

Vielleicht hat jemand ja eine Idee, danke.


----------



## mihe7 (27. Sep 2021)

Wenn ich das tun wollte, dann würde ich die index.html einlesen (https://nodejs.dev/learn/reading-files-with-nodejs), dann das Vorkommen von `'const a = 5 *'` durch `'const a = 5 * ' + uebergabe` ersetzen und das Ergebnis per `response.send` an den Client schicken.


----------

